# Chinese Food Song



## Reformingstudent (May 27, 2008)

With apologies to the late Harry Chapin. 

Chinese Food Song


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 27, 2008)




----------



## JBaldwin (May 27, 2008)

ohhh, that's too close to home. They serve these "chicken" sticks at the chinese restaurant in town, and they don't look or taste like chicken.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (May 27, 2008)

I am offended!

Just kidding. But seriously, when I went to Chinese restaurants with my American colleagues, they really can't tell whether it's pork or beef. But pork and beef taste completely different...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 27, 2008)

That is hilarious! I'll have to play it for my son and daughter. They both work as servers at the local Chinese Restaurant, The *Peking* Restaurant.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 28, 2008)




----------

